# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پیامک از سازمان سنجش؟؟؟

## kimiagar

سلام دوستان
من برگه ی ثبت نام کنکورمو گم کردم متاسفانه
الان یکی از دوستانم گفت که سازمان سنجش پیامک کرده شماره ی پرونده و کد رهگیری و اینا رو موقع ثبت نام
ولی برا من پیامک نشده
میخواستم بدونم برای شماها این اطلاعات موقع ثبت نام کنکور پیامک شده یا خیر؟؟؟؟

----------


## sahelam

برا منکه پیامی نیومد ...  ولی اون برگه رو پیدا کن .حداقل بعد ثبت نام باید یه عکسی ازش میگرفتی من از ترس گم شدنش گذاشتم زیر تشک تختم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mahdi2015

برا من پیامک اومده بود ...

----------


## fafa.Mmr

برای منم پیام اومده بود 
شماره هرکیو داده باشی برای اون میره 
یکی از دوستام ثبت نام کرد برای کنکور موبایل نداشت کافی نت شماره خودشو زد

----------


## sahelam

من شماره بابامو داده بودم .. چرا نیومد؟؟؟؟؟؟شایدم اومده بابام به من نگفته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alireza.salehi

باید موقع ثبت نام اینکه برات پیام بیاد رو فعال میکردی

----------


## saeed211

> من شماره بابامو داده بودم .. چرا نیومد؟؟؟؟؟؟شایدم اومده بابام به من نگفته


 :Yahoo (94): بابات نگه داشته اولین نفر بره سراغ کارنامت :Yahoo (94): 
تسلیت میگم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Wild Rose

پیامک شد..
به خط ننم :Yahoo (21): 
منم پاکش کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kimiagar

> برای منم پیام اومده بود 
> شماره هرکیو داده باشی برای اون میره 
> یکی از دوستام ثبت نام کرد برای کنکور موبایل نداشت کافی نت شماره خودشو زد





> برا من پیامک اومده بود ...





> بابات نگه داشته اولین نفر بره سراغ کارنامت
> تسلیت میگم





> پیامک شد..
> به خط ننم
> منم پاکش کردم


ای بابا
شماها اون 5 تومنی که مخصوص پیامک بود رو فعال کردین یا ن؟
یعنی بدون اون هزینه ی اضافی براتون پیامک اومد؟

----------


## Alireza MBD

فعال کردیم.
به سازمان سنجش پیام بده جواب می دن.

----------


## Wild Rose

پول دادم فعالش کردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sahelam

> بابات نگه داشته اولین نفر بره سراغ کارنامت
> تسلیت میگم


 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> ای بابا
> شماها اون 5 تومنی که مخصوص پیامک بود رو فعال کردین یا ن؟
> یعنی بدون اون هزینه ی اضافی براتون پیامک اومد؟


نمیشه اونو فعال نکنی اصلا باید سریالشو بخری احتمالا همه سریال اونو خریدن بعدم من 500 تومن دادم واسه پیامک ن 5 تومن

----------


## saeed211

> ای بابا
> شماها اون 5 تومنی که مخصوص پیامک بود رو فعال کردین یا ن؟
> یعنی بدون اون هزینه ی اضافی براتون پیامک اومد؟


من بابام کاراشو کرده
بیلمیرم والا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sir6

من پیامکشو دارم (شماره پیگیری و پرونده)
ولی اولین باری که ثبت نام کردم اون صفحه ای که آخرش اومد رو با یه فایل پی دی اف سیو کردم
بعدا رفتم یه سری اطلاعاتش رو ویرایش کردم ولی برای بار دوم متاسفانه نشد پی دی افش رو بگیرم و الان فقط پی دی اف بار اولو دارم

به نظرتون مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

موقع ثبت نام اگر فعال سازی پیامک رو میخواستین باید  5هزار ریال میدادین برای همین موضوع سنجش پیامک براتون میفرستاد

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> سلام دوستان
> من برگه ی ثبت نام کنکورمو گم کردم متاسفانه
> الان یکی از دوستانم گفت که سازمان سنجش پیامک کرده شماره ی پرونده و کد رهگیری و اینا رو موقع ثبت نام
> ولی برا من پیامک نشده
> میخواستم بدونم برای شماها این اطلاعات موقع ثبت نام کنکور پیامک شده یا خیر؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز نگران نباش
وقتی زمان چاپ کارت ورودو به جلسه کنکور اعلام شد برو به قسمت پرسش و پاسخ سایت سنجش اونجا ثبت نام کن و یه قسمت داره که کد رهگیری و ثبت نام و ... رو اتوماتیک بهت میده و میتونی باهاش کارتت رو بگیری ♥

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> موقع ثبت نام اگر فعال سازی پیامک رو میخواستین باید  5هزار تومن میدادین برای همین موضوع سنجش پیامک براتون میفرستاد


 البته 500 تومن درسته نه 5000 تومن

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله شده

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> ای بابا
> شماها اون 5 تومنی که مخصوص پیامک بود رو فعال کردین یا ن؟
> یعنی بدون اون هزینه ی اضافی براتون پیامک اومد؟


نه ما فعالش کرده بودیم 
نه با هزینه اضافی برامون پیام اومد

----------


## mahdi7798

تو سایت سنجش یه قسمت داره می تونین بعد یه ثبت نام کوتاه سوال بپرسین.....اونجا درخواست بدین کد رهگیری و شماره پرونده رو میدن...

----------

